# GaB's photography



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Along with showing horses, i dab into photography a bit.  here are some of my shots. Constructive Suggestions welcomed.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I love shot #4, #5, and #12! I think my only suggestion is to make sure you have better lighting. What camera do you have?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome pics!! Very nice work!!


----------

